# Gelding dribbling urine.. is it a bean or..



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds like you need to have the vet back out.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

It could be a lot of things, but if he is dribbling, there could be a blockage, he could have issues with his kidneys, his bladder, there are many things to consider. As the last poster said, please, call your vet and have him come back out. It may be a good idea, if you can, to get a urine sample for the vet to check for anything in his urine.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree! You don't want a full bladder to persist or you may soon be battling a urinary tract infection or a life-threatening case of uremia (not to mention the fact of how uncomfortable this is for your horse who can't really tell you!)


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC (Nov 4, 2013)

Agree with all that you should have the vet back out, due to variety and severity of issues that could manifest.

I currently have five geldings on the property who receive annual sheath cleanings, and my experience with each of them (different breeds, ages, backgrounds, working histories) has been just as you said - if they are dribbling a little, there's a bean and the cleaning is due. 

Good luck!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did the vet run bloodwork to find out WHY he had edema? Sounds like his major organs may not be working properly.

Nancy


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would call the Vet. I have some 30 yr old geldings, they dont dribble pee, no matter how dirty they are, and once a year is to long to wait for sheath cleaning. 
It sounds as if he may have a 'stone' in his uretha. Is it normal pee or bloody pee ? How much water is he drinking compared to how much he pees ? If he has an automatic waterer, I would change it out to a barrel, so you can judge the amount of water he drinks. Does he free choice salt ?


----------

